# Variety Trip



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Was not able to fish the OB Billfish Classic due to my daughter high school graduation but we came down for the weekend. I took my older daughter and a few of her friends out. We ran out the the elbow and high speed trolled over to the shelf rigs. Picked up one wahoo doing the 16 knt troll. Taught my daughter how to wire her first wahoo. Then ran to the 255 rig and the AJ were as thick as fleas! Let everyone get their butt kicked a few times then ran to a snapper spot for some catch and release adventure, like the AJs they were thick as well. Overall a great day on the water, can't wait til next weekends tournament!


My daughter wiring the wahoo









her friend Barret gaffing









The wahoo









one of the many AJ, they were all twins of this one









They had a blast getting their butts kicked by the AJs








We teach them young how to hold the fish out front to make them look big! :whistling:










Robert


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Adopt me please.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Me to lol nice catch


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice! Awesome to have the family to enjoy those moments with great job!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Robert!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome trip with family and friends.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice report!! love to hear about family trips!!!


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Good times.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Adopt me please.


I will start the paperwork!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pics/fish/post!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great report thanks for sharing!:thumbup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Job Robert : I hope my daughter will wire for me some day ................can hardly get her to fish these days


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Nice Job Robert : I hope my daughter will wire for me some day ................can hardly get her to fish these days


I'm inspired. My daughter is only 8 years old and I can't wait until I have a moment like that. Your family is truly inspirational.

Jeff


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great day on the water and good report,thanks


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Great report. Nothing like fishing with family. Congrats on another nice trip.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Its always a nice day when the reels scream!


----------



## knoxclark3 (Mar 10, 2013)

What can a find a list of coordinates for these offshore rigs? I can't find them anywhere :001_huh:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

knoxclark3 said:


> What can a find a list of coordinates for these offshore rigs? I can't find them anywhere :001_huh:


Most of them are on Hilton's maps which you can buy at J&M or Sam's. This time of year just about any of the "shelf rigs" (2-450' depth) hold a zillion AJs. The particular rig we were on is called 255A. If I had the co ordinates here at my house I would post them as it's not a secret spot or anything. The twin spans (252s) are holding Ajs as well.

good luck

Robert


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Great pics and trip!


----------

